# Why does everyone hate Epic?



## JFizDaWiz (Feb 12, 2021)

I keep seeing hate, but rarely see a reason.
Searching the forums for Epic (title only) doesn't give me a good place to start (only 2 threads I see Jan 2020 and 2019)

I've been using it this whole time for free games, bought maybe 4 games (2 of which with free $10 off coupons) of the DOZENS in my library.

Does it lack features Steam has...yah but sure whatever. That's feedback not hate.
Do they have exclusive games? Well Steam was pretty much all exclusive since that was THE place to get games (yes yes GOG, but doesn't even compare)

I just don't get it...


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 12, 2021)

Because they bribe devs to get exclusivity. Devs aren't making any money on EGS, they're surviving off the exclusivity deal.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 12, 2021)

A lot of people are just attached to steam, as we've had it for years


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 12, 2021)

Hate? I don't even know them. Besides knowing they did fortnite, gears of war, and owner of unreal engine, that's all I know about them. I mean surely they aren't as bad as the stuff I hear about EA games (let's remember they used to be great once, this was during the good old days of sega megadrive) but I mean, I can't say I hate them. I never even played one of their games nor do I want to honestly.


----------



## Jayro (Feb 12, 2021)

Steam was supposed to be the "end-all, be-all" of game distribution, and they've done really well over the years. I hate that game launchers are now becoming so fragmented. No, I don't want to install your shitty game launcher just to play the game I legally bought through Steam. **Stares in EA's uPlay**

This fragmentation is literally becoming the model it seeked to replace. Just like how Netflix destroyed the cable companies, now everyone and their mom's dog has a streaming solution, fragmenting channels again, just like cable. It makes zero sense to the consumer, and just ends up fucking US in the end.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 12, 2021)

Because they throw money at devs for exclusivity deals for their objectively worse storefront, "forcing" gamers to install yet another resource hogging client so they can enjoy their games, further fragmenting an already fragmented ecosystem (with Uplay and Origin and MS Store and GoG and Blizzard etc etc)

It's one thing when a AAA dev does it for their own games, it's shit but what are you gonna do? But it's another when a company is effectively holding games "hostage" to try and force their shitty services onto gamers instead of just, y'know, having a good service in the first place. I wouldn't mind Epic that much if their client wasn't just straight dogshit, but it is and they know the only way people will use it is if they throw cash at devs for free/exclusive games.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 12, 2021)

I honestly don't get people comparing epic exclusives to console exclusives, with console exclusives if you wanna play them you need to spend $300, meanwhile with epic exclusives you have to click on a different icon in your taskbar


----------



## Jayro (Feb 12, 2021)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Because they throw money at devs for exclusivity deals for their objectively worse storefront, "forcing" gamers to install yet another resource hogging client so they can enjoy their games, further fragmenting an already fragmented ecosystem (with Uplay and Origin and MS Store and GoG and Blizzard etc etc)
> 
> It's one thing when a AAA dev does it for their own games, it's shit but what are you gonna do? But it's another when a company is effectively holding games "hostage" to try and force their shitty services onto gamers instead of just, y'know, having a good service in the first place. I wouldn't mind Epic that much if their client wasn't just straight dogshit, but it is and they know the only way people will use it is if they throw cash at devs for free/exclusive games.


Exactly right.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 12, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> A lot of people are just attached to steam, as we've had it for years


No. It's deeper than this.

Epic, and Sweeney especially, are creating problems where there were none. Shelling out millions and even snaking games for exclusivity on their launcher. Taking aim at software giants under the guise "for the consumer" and breaking the rules, acting like they don't apply to them. The launcher is still a joke, a few years later. It runs stupidly slow.. Still missing basic functionalities, that are on the backburner until something catches fire.

They're not providing healthy competition for the gaming marketplace. They're a toxic company that doesn't care about you, they just want to make waves.

It's easy to say it's petty to hate Epic, but I'd rather use Origin almost exclusively than reinstall the EGS.


----------



## Kwyjor (Feb 12, 2021)

Considering how much people love to hate on Steam these days for allowing so much shovelware, it seems to me that Epic is objectively better in that regard.



Tom Bombadildo said:


> I wouldn't mind Epic that much if their client wasn't just straight dogshit


Forgetting about the storefront features for a moment (especially considering that's exactly what you get with any web browser), is the client really that much worse than Steam or UPlay or Origin?



Memoir said:


> Taking aim at software giants under the guise "for the consumer" and breaking the rules, acting like they don't apply to them.


I can't say I've been following the matter closely at all, but isn't is possible that Apple's rules actually are bad?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 12, 2021)

Kwyjor said:


> I can't say I've been following the matter closely at all, but isn't is possible that Apple's rules actually are bad?



Did I at all imply they weren't?

It may have made the difference. There's a potential bill in the works would change mobile marketplaces and how they work. I sincerely doubt it wasn't for a selfish reason, though.


----------



## Seliph (Feb 12, 2021)

I'm not a huge fan of their mistreatment of developers (specifically the people who work on Fortnite, I hear working conditions are awful). That whole debacle between Epic and Apple with the lawsuit a while ago really didn't help either.

Jim Sterling has made a great video on the subject of Epic Vs. Apple and their video about the Epic Store is pretty solid too (a bit dated tbh, but they still have some good points) if you want to check em out.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 12, 2021)

Seliph said:


> I'm not a huge fan of their mistreatment of developers (specifically the people who work on Fortnite, I hear working conditions are awful). That whole debacle between Epic and Apple with the lawsuit a while ago really didn't help either.
> 
> Jim Sterling has made a great video on the subject of Epic Vs. Apple and their video about the Epic Store is pretty solid too if you want to check em out.



The real enemy in that situation was capitalism


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 12, 2021)

I like Epic. They give out a new game like every week!


----------



## Seliph (Feb 12, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> The real enemy in that situation was capitalism


Always has been.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 12, 2021)

Seliph said:


> Always is!


Dammit, you had the perfect opportunity to make a "always has been" joke


----------



## CeeDee (Feb 12, 2021)

They made Fortnite.

_Fortnite._

How fucking dare they.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 12, 2021)

CeeDee said:


> They made Fortnite.
> 
> _Fortnite._
> 
> How fucking dare they.


They also did a bunch of bad business practices apparently, but that doesn't matter because it pales in comparison to the sin of making a game that I don't like


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 12, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> They also did a bunch of bad business practices apparently, but that doesn't matter because it pales in comparison to the sin of making a game that I don't like


True. Ubisoft is the worst...making crap like Scott Pilgrim Vs The World....lol


----------



## Seliph (Feb 12, 2021)

CeeDee said:


> They made Fortnite.
> 
> _Fortnite._
> 
> How fucking dare they.


My friend's demon little brother sold his life to that game. At this point he's probably spent over 500 dollars on it and he's only 12. The game corrupted him.

Well... I guess he's always been a demon but he's especially demonic when he can't have his turn on the Switch to play Fortnite. Not something you want to deal with when you're trying to get in practice the night before a concert.

Jokes aside, it's really terrible what Epic's monetization strategy for Fortnite has done to people. It traps in people susceptible to addiction and absolutely destroys incomes. Of course, this is a problem with the game industry as a whole obviously and other games have been worse with lootboxes, but that certainley doesn't make Epic innocent.


Scott_pilgrim said:


> Dammit, you had the perfect opportunity to make a "always has been" joke


What do you mean? It always said that. Always has been that, if you will.


----------



## Minox (Feb 12, 2021)

Hate is a strong word. I simply don't want to deal with their launcher as I find it to be pretty bad and I'm willing to wait for their exclusivity to end before buying something. I'm not in a hurry.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 12, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> True. Ubisoft is the worst...making crap like Scott Pilgrim Vs The World....lol


It hurt me to like this


----------



## CeeDee (Feb 12, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> They also did a bunch of bad business practices apparently, but that doesn't matter because it pales in comparison to the sin of making a game that I don't like


Nonono their only sin is making the trendy video game I don't like, don't you get it?


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 12, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> It hurt me to like this


You know I'm jk, I like it actually


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 12, 2021)

CeeDee said:


> Nonono their only sin is making the trendy video game I don't like, don't you get it?


Of course I get it, there is no sin worse than making something _I _don't like


----------



## Viri (Feb 12, 2021)

Seliph said:


> Epic Vs. Apple


Tim Sweeney sperging out on Twitter made me actually root for Apple, and I fucking hate Apple. Also, calling Apple a monopoly when Android is a thing is stupid.


----------



## Seliph (Feb 12, 2021)

Viri said:


> Tim Sweeney sperging out on Twitter made me actually root for Apple, and I fucking hate Apple. Also, calling Apple a monopoly when Android is a thing is stupid.


What made it so terrible was how bald-faced he was about it, acting like Epic was doing something revolutionary when in reality they just wanted to weasel their way into even more money. I despise the whole lot but Jesus Christ was Epic's anti-Apple propaganda insufferable.


----------



## Minox (Feb 12, 2021)

Viri said:


> Tim Sweeney sperging out on Twitter made me actually root for Apple, and I fucking hate Apple. Also, calling Apple a monopoly when Android is a thing is stupid.


Why? As much as I'm not a fan of  Epic Games they do have a point. You are not free to install what you want on a device you supposedly own.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 12, 2021)

Seliph said:


> What made it so terrible was how bald-faced he was about it, acting like Epic was doing something revolutionary when in reality they just wanted to weasel their way into even more money. I despise the whole lot but Jesus Christ was Epic's anti-Apple propaganda insufferable.


Why can't  I break apple's policies, this is literally 1984!!!!

No, I have not  read 1984, why do you ask


----------



## Seliph (Feb 12, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Why can't  I break apple's policies, this is literally 1984!!!!
> 
> No, I have not  read 1984, why do you ask


So true, so Orwellian and Kafkaesque and maybe even a little Vonnegutian if I may be so bold


----------



## Viri (Feb 12, 2021)

Minox said:


> Why? As much as I'm not a fan of  Epic Games they do have a point. You are not free to install what you want on a device you supposedly own.


While I do agree that I should be allowed to install any thing I want on a device that I own, I don't believe a "walled garden" makes your platform a monopoly. If a "walled garden" made a platform a monopoly, then a whole lot of other platforms are also monopolies, Switch, PS5, Xbox, etc.


----------



## Minox (Feb 12, 2021)

Viri said:


> While I do agree that I should be allowed to install any thing I want on a device that I own, I don't believe a "walled garden" makes your platform a monopoly. If a "walled garden" made a platform a monopoly, then a whole lot of other platforms are also monopolies, Switch, PS5, Xbox, etc.


I would argue that the same thing applies to other devices. You own your device and should be able to run what you want on it.

Xbox however would not quite fit that description of yours as they actively allow you to run your own code, even if it's within a separate walled area.


----------



## stupid2ass (Feb 12, 2021)

I don't care about moneyhatting or needing another launcher.  I get free games and heavily discounted great games.  I definitely don't hate them. Might as well enjoy the ride while it lasts (I don't think it's sustainable). The games eventually come out on Steam anyways so folks can wait if they hate Epic so much.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Feb 12, 2021)

for making my pc look like something that an 11 year old would use


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 12, 2021)

CPG said:


> for making my pc look like something that an 11 year old would use


?????


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Feb 12, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> ?????


i have not seen someone over the age of 11 with the epic games launcher unless there was a free game there.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 12, 2021)

EGS' feature set is comparable to 2004's Steam, and it never seems to get any updates.  Epic is 40% owned by Tencent.  They're the only ones who pay for third-party exclusivity on PC, and most of the time it's not so much "exclusivity" as it is keeping games solely off Steam for a year.  They killed off Unreal Tournament.  And their CEO talked shit about PC gaming for nearly two decades before the storefront debut.


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 12, 2021)

CPG said:


> i have not seen someone over the age of 11 with the epic games launcher unless there was a free game there.


Yup that's me, Hate Fortnight, but have a few free other games from Epic


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Feb 12, 2021)

their "store" is just chinese spyware


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 12, 2021)

I only use the launcher for rocket league


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Feb 12, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I only use the launcher for rocket league


i coudent stand the controls and im to lazy to grab my xbox series s controller i just play it om my xbox ir switch when im on the go


----------



## slimbizzy (Feb 12, 2021)

unpopular opinion time

i love epic games.

i think the launcher is visibly pleasing to look at, super simple to use. sure it lacks some features but i never liked comment sections anyway.

not to mention, free games. i could sell my epic account with all my free games on there.

of course there are things that could be better, but for me? i don't give a flying FUCK if the developers or the producers or whatever are not getting their moola. it's not my issue, and i'd still play minecraft if it was made by poor people. (don't comment on that last comment, it's not meant to be discussed because i know what people like to do and they like to pick apart things they think are dumb so i'm gonna stretch this post a little bit longer and say don't comment about it.)

thank you for your time 

your opinions are valued.

tl;dr

i like epic games.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 12, 2021)

Wait, epic game store was the one that had rocket league on there but some how unable to purchase on steam all of a sudden? 

Are there more games like this case?


----------



## Ricken (Feb 12, 2021)

I don't like Epic mainly because Fortnite was a horrific piece of modern culture.  I don't hate on their launcher too much but frankly I wish to support it as little as possible, like, they give out great value for free and get good exclusives but as others have said, Steam was supposed to be THE END ALL LAUNCHER.  Now we've got other launchers out there for no good reason.  Yeah you can just, add the games to your steam library and make it look simpler I guess, but you still need to BUY IT from another store.  Not to mention how warm and fuzzy it makes you feel knowing you need Origin, Epic, Blizzard, uPlay, Galaxy, AND Steam all open in the background to play your games.





Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Wait, epic game store was the one that had rocket league on there but some how unable to purchase on steam all of a sudden?
> 
> Are there more games like this case?


Steam HAD Rocket League, but became a free-to-play game.  Steam owners may still get updates through their already purchased steam versions.


----------



## vincentx77 (Feb 12, 2021)

To this day, the single biggest issue I have with EGS is that they don't offer universal cloud saves. I know some games have it, kinda sorta, but it doesn't seem to work that well, and it's one of those features that everybody (except Bethesda) seems to have figured out. I personally buy what I can from GOG, but I don't absolutely hate EGS. I just hope one day that they can join us in the early 2010s. God forbid they actually add things like a shopping cart.


----------



## Seliph (Feb 12, 2021)

The Epic Games store is clearly a Chinese hoax designed to undermine American exceptionalism and turn us all into Commies


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 12, 2021)

Well... The reason it's hated is because of the exclusivity they ask in return from developers.
Clients (customers) are just butthurt because they don't want 'yet another platform' aside steam. If you ask me, they overlook the other side of that bargain : developers get a much larger share on each sale. Iirc, it was 12% versus steams 20%,and even less if they use unreal engine. So of course developers take it : it's not like gamers would be willing to pay 8% more on Steam on games to even out the profit.

And as also mentioned: yes, the epic store has less features than steam. User reviews, steam workshop and achievements are most mentioned.

Kind of ironic, but I don't hate them (fuck... I basically lived ut2004 at one point) but my beef is far more significant : proton has made linux gaming much easier. Epic being windows only is a step back, if you ask me.


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Feb 12, 2021)

The only reason I ever hated them was getting Black Panther's appearance wrong in Fortnite. Funny thing, though, I don't hate Fortnite. I don't play it, but I don't hop on the hate bandwagon. The community used to be annoying back in 2018, but the game itself is OK.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Seliph said:


> The Epic Games store is clearly a Chinese hoax designed to undermine American exceptionalism and turn us all into Commies


you say that like you're joking lol...


----------



## BlackZero500 (Feb 12, 2021)

Did not read the entire thread so pleas excuse me if that was mentioned already, but the fact that the Epic Game launcher searches for games from other Launchers on your system makes me vomit and feeds the desire to smash their head in with a book about the Privacy of my Files. 

Also i think for a Company that OWNS the Unreal Engine to make Contracts where the Devs do not profit from but simply be able to survice is really low. Also they sold the licence for the Engine to PlayerUnknown, saw that his game got big fast and just copied the game in anoter style. I mean come on, in the beginning it was  nearly a Comic like Battlegrounds Clone. They only won in Court because they bribed their way through and so PlayerUnknown hat to settle with a meager Sum to keep quiet about that all.


----------



## Deleted member 514389 (Feb 12, 2021)

The Real Jdbye said:


> They're surviving off the exclusivity deal.



Do you know who else does that ?
Seemy like Square Enix has a thing for 'Bad Boys'.


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Feb 12, 2021)

Things I don't like about epic's launcher
No workshop
No market place
No big picture mode
None of Steam's AMAZING controller support.
The epic launcher uses a lot of background cpu and ram
The epic launcher is generally buggy and unstable 
No mac/linux support


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 12, 2021)

Seliph said:


> turn us all into Commies


God I wish


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 12, 2021)

Probably because people who claim to hate them had been under Valve's thumb for so long (Valve being a none too pleasant group of individuals from where I sit either) and have come to love their slave masters.
They will contrive reasons as though publishers dictating terms has not been a thing since the dawn of the games/entertainment industry.

Epic are a bunch of cunts as well (kind of inevitable once you have more than about 100 customers) but I would rather the world be filled with cunts than dominated by a few.


----------



## 8BitWonder (Feb 12, 2021)

Jokey_Carrot said:


> None of Steam's AMAZING controller support.


I don't really have quarrels with the launcher but this is the one thing I keep hoping they work on sooner than later.
Steam's controller wrapper is a godsend, I would love to see something similar in GOG or Epic some day.


----------



## Seliph (Feb 12, 2021)

8BitWonder said:


> I don't really have quarrels with the launcher but this is the one thing I keep hoping they work on sooner than later.
> Steam's controller wrapper is a godsend, I would love to see something similar in GOG or Epic some day.



Not only that but Steam simply has more accessibility options for disabled people, and it's easier to find games that have accessibility options on the Steam storefront as well.

It's little things like supporting people with disabilities or simply people who like multiple peripherals for playing video games that makes Steam always come out on top over Epic and other storefronts.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 12, 2021)

I just find their business practices to be super slimy.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 12, 2021)

notrea11y said:


> Do you know who else does that ?
> Seemy like Square Enix has a thing for 'Bad Boys'.


The difference is that devs actually make money on PlayStation. That's fine in my book. EGS has literally nothing going for it, and is being kept on life support by Epic pouring money into bribes. It's not a business model that can work long term, it doesn't help anyone. I know Epic hopes that eventually enough people will be using EGS because of all the free games and exclusives, so that they can compete with Steam. But for that to happen, I think they're gonna need something more than just a bunch of exclusives and free games. They're gonna need a reason for people to stay.
Just bribing people and putting zero effort into making something worth using is just lazy. The way they're trying to force EGS becoming popular is just a dick move. Sony worked hard to make PS popular.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 12, 2021)

The Real Jdbye said:


> The difference is that devs actually make money on PlayStation. That's fine in my book. EGS has literally nothing going for it, and is being kept on life support by Epic pouring money into bribes. It's not a business model that can work long term, it doesn't help anyone. I know Epic hopes that eventually enough people will be using EGS because of all the free games and exclusives, so that they can compete with Steam. But for that to happen, I think they're gonna need something more than just a bunch of exclusives and free games. They're gonna need a reason for people to stay.
> Just bribing people and putting zero effort into making something worth using is just lazy. The way they're trying to force EGS becoming popular is just a dick move. Sony worked hard to make PS popular.



A bribe is at the very least illegal or strongly immoral.
Saying we will pay you/give you a better cut/invest in your development and advertising for exclusivity, a deal which they are perfectly free to say "no thanks" to... is not that.

Going to need more than content?
... I mean I suppose a demented, though they might say dedicated, group of sycophants and fanboys is not necessarily a bad position to be in.

I am also struggling to get to dick move for this. If you can't make your own content fast enough to be a distribution platform then you buy it in... that is generally how the entertainment industry has worked since... I have examples books that did that in the late 1700s and it was all the rage by the mid 1800s.

There have been plenty of others seeking to compete with Steam. None had more than their little slice of content and thus people continued to ignore them because convenience. If you are going to break into a saturated market and go up against a monopoly then you have to make the big play.

From where I sit Steam are not owed my loyalty (indeed I actively avoid having an account). They are a parasite like all the others, they stopped lending of games, kicked second hand PC games hard in the nuts to where it is still reeling (being delisted would be no problem if such things were common), have played censor and have played gatekeeper. All major negatives.
If people are willing to sacrifice all that to spare them having to hold the devs to account to use common controllers (that OSes provide ample support for) and because they are too lazy to point one of the billion online storage options at their game saves folder... I knew gamers were by and large cheap bastards but I still thought sterner stuff.
The idea of giving over distribution on a medium to a single given for profit company... *shudders*.

Re Epic vs Apple. I don't necessarily think they had much of a legal leg to stand on but I sure don't like Apple's position as gatekeeper and arbiter of my would be computer.


----------



## Kwyjor (Feb 13, 2021)

The Real Jdbye said:


> EGS has literally nothing going for it


It presents your game library in a convenient list and automatically downloads updates.  That was enough for Steam for years.  It's enough for UPlay and Origin, too.

And like I said before, you can actually browse the selection on the Epic store without having to sort through mountains of crap that no one should ever be spending money on. Can you even really browse Steam anymore? Haven't people asked for some measure of curation for years? I suspect Epic would be quite happy to let Steam keep that insignificant slice of the proverbial pie.


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Feb 13, 2021)

Jayro said:


> Steam was supposed to be the "end-all, be-all" of game distribution, and they've done really well over the years. I hate that game launchers are now becoming so fragmented. No, I don't want to install your shitty game launcher just to play the game I legally bought through Steam. **Stares in EA's uPlay**


Small correction that hardly matters, uPlay (now called Ubisoft Connect) is Ubisoft's games platform. EA's is called Origin. Just further proves your point of this being an oversaturation issue, though.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Feb 13, 2021)

It boils down to the fact that the majority of people who bash on EPIC are just band-wagoners. End of discussion.


----------



## eyeliner (Feb 13, 2021)

I use any frontend that has any game I like. I just want games, don't care for social crap, workshop or achievements.
I like a clean, simple interface. I dislike Steam client and barely use it. I keep EGS in the background and have a couple games installed.
I disable auto loading from whatever client I happen to have installed and that's it.

I don't love them nor hate them. I use them.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 13, 2021)

Seliph said:


> My friend's demon little brother sold his life to that game. At this point he's probably spent over 500 dollars on it and he's only 12. The game corrupted him.
> 
> Well... I guess he's always been a demon but he's especially demonic when he can't have his turn on the Switch to play Fortnite. Not something you want to deal with when you're trying to get in practice the night before a concert.
> 
> ...


Just get him his own Switch. Problem solved.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Feb 13, 2021)

Oh my God, are people not informed or have any understanding of what they're saying here.

For starters, without capitalism or a free market, you guys would be stuck with just Steam, except it'd be nationalized and owned by the government, and the games on there would be regulated to Hell and back, and you wouldn't be able to play games for as long or as often as you want. You want to know what a world without a choice in where you shop looks for gaming? Look no further than China.



Those of you who want socialism, I ask you this; what would you do to make sure that people would be just as fine as they are under capitalism as they would be under your ideal world?

@D34DL1N3R "Band-wagoners." Yeah, sure. Nice way to put critics with legit points in a box. Just like the leftists calling everyone even slightly to the right of their ideology some variant of "-ism" or "-ist." And yes, I'm bringing politics into this because its the same flawed thinking that leads to problems going from bad to worse, and frankly, politics is involved in everything when there's so much rampant corruption in the system.


As for my opinion on EGS, assuming I even want to play the game, I have more than enough games in my Steam backlog and other backlogs. All Epic has is a shitty frontend with features even Steam's previous competitors had and still have, and trying to cling onto relevance as people leave Fortnite because there's more games than just what PewDiePie, Ninja, Markiplier, or *insert Youtuber playing game that I can't afford to play myself here because I don't have a job to get a gaming PC or some consoles here*.

You guys don't have to be consumers of Epic. You can decide to do whatever you want with the money and resources you have. And personally, I can live with not having to play Borderlands 3 for a year since I already have the second one, I barely even played it at all, and I will always be able to play it later at some point thanks to the Internet.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Wait, epic game store was the one that had rocket league on there but some how unable to purchase on steam all of a sudden?
> 
> Are there more games like this case?



Mortal Kombat 9 is also like this, unfortunately. Probably due to the contract for them to use Freddy Krueger as a guest expiring. Doesn't mean you're out of options if you want to still play it on PC, if you know what I mean...


----------



## Kwyjor (Feb 14, 2021)

Silent_Gunner said:


> For starters, without capitalism or a free market, you guys would be stuck with just Steam, except it'd be nationalized and owned by the government, and the games on there would be regulated to Hell and back


I think there are many who would readily agree that Steam is doing a pretty crappy job with regulation and that there are a lot of things that really shouldn't be sold on Steam on account of being buggy, content-free asset-flips that are genuinely devoid of merit except for a means of funneling money to the "developer".



Silent_Gunner said:


> I ask you this; what would you do to make sure that people would be just as fine as they are under capitalism as they would be under your ideal world?


I am not an economist, but isn't the whole point that a few people definitely should _not_ be "just as fine" as they are right now, and a whole lot of people are not "fine" at all?


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Feb 14, 2021)

Kwyjor said:


> I think there are many who would readily agree that Steam is doing a pretty crappy job with regulation and that there are a lot of things that really shouldn't be sold on Steam on account of being buggy, content-free asset-flips that are genuinely devoid of merit except for a means of funneling money to the "developer".



The way I look at it is that people should be the judges of quality, and if Steam Greenlight has the reputation its gained due to people abusing things, customers should decide for themselves to not give money or support to these projects, and to let them die out like they should when a company puts out an unsatisfactory product in any other part of the market. The gold will rise to the top, while the fool's gold will burn up!


----------



## Soraiko (Feb 14, 2021)

now i hate Shitty Epic more than before.......i mean Kingdom Hearts comes for PC and its FUCKING EPIC EXCLUSIVE?...FUCK U EPIC
....i dont know what to do i am a die hard KH Fan but its on Epic...aaaaaaa


----------



## Kanakops (Feb 14, 2021)

Because it's cool and trendy, god save the steam.

+ yeah they did fortnite and fortnite is the "cancer of the video games" boooh booh

They obviously need to be aggressive if they want players to actually use the epic launcher. How much people compared to steam are using origin/uplay/gog ? Exclusives on epic is not a bad deal, who care it's just an other launcher, you are not forced to buy a hecking new console.

I don't care to be honest if they want to spit on epic, force to them, They treat player better with better sales and giving us free game. I'm using steam and epic, at the end of the day, yes, i'm winning dad.


----------



## Seliph (Feb 14, 2021)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Just get him his own Switch. Problem solved.


Well it's not so much of a problem of him hogging the switch as he's pretty much the only one who uses it, it's moreso a problem of him wanting to spend so much money on the game and throwing massive fits if he doesn't get what he wants

Because he is a demon


----------



## Xzi (Feb 14, 2021)

Kwyjor said:


> I think there are many who would readily agree that Steam is doing a pretty crappy job with regulation and that there are a lot of things that really shouldn't be sold on Steam on account of being buggy, content-free asset-flips that are genuinely devoid of merit except for a means of funneling money to the "developer".


Because it doesn't have user reviews, this is an even bigger problem on EGS.  So many of their games rate at a 60 or below on metacritic, including some of those they paid out exclusivity contracts for.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Feb 14, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Because it doesn't have user reviews, this is an even bigger problem on EGS.  So many of their games rate at a 60 or below on metacritic, including some of those they paid out exclusivity contracts for.





For real!? The games they pay for timed exclusivity score at a 60 and below!?


----------



## Kwyjor (Feb 14, 2021)

Silent_Gunner said:


> and if Steam Greenlight has the reputation its gained due to people abusing things


Steam Greenlight ceased to be a thing three years ago.
https://www.polygon.com/2017/6/6/15749692/steam-direct-launch-date-valve-greenlight



> customers should decide for themselves to not give money or support to these projects, and to let them die out like they should when a company puts out an unsatisfactory product in any other part of the market. The gold will rise to the top, while the fool's gold will burn up!


Except when a company puts out an unsatisfactory product in any other part of the market, eventually the product disappears and people don't have to think about it anymore. Everything on Steam lingers, and more and more stuff is added every day.



Xzi said:


> Because it doesn't have user reviews, this is an even bigger problem on EGS. So many of their games rate at a 60 or below on metacritic, including some of those they paid out exclusivity contracts for.


Interesting. Come to think of it, I remember being really intrigued by SuperMash, to which reviews have been most unkind. (It is no longer exclusive.)

But I don't think user reviews are a solution there. I mean, do you bother reading user reviews much? Would you rely on them in making a purchase instead of Googling for an (ostensibly) professional review?


----------



## ccfman2004 (Feb 14, 2021)

Epic promised that they would only take a 12% cut of what a game made if they signed an exclusivity deal which also include a Non Disclosure Agreement so the devs couldn't go public with what Epic really charged them.  They charged them 60% and the devs could't do a thing until the deal was over.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 14, 2021)

Silent_Gunner said:


> For real!? The games they pay for timed exclusivity score at a 60 and below!?


Stuff like Rune 2 and Shenmue 3, yeah.



Kwyjor said:


> But I don't think user reviews are a solution there. I mean, do you bother reading user reviews much? Would you rely on them in making a purchase instead of Googling for an (ostensibly) professional review?


Sure, you can always find at least a few detailed user reviews on page one of any Steam game.  The overall score usually gives you a pretty good idea of the game's level of polish if nothing else, also.


----------



## subcon959 (Feb 14, 2021)

Maybe it's a generational thing but I don't remember caring about the features a shop offered when I went and bought a big box PC game. Remember those? I especially liked being able to borrow them from friends or sell them to help fund the next game.

My point: All digital storefronts are the same to me, they all represent a shift in my hobby that took away something nice about it. Steam was the main culprit, even though I've been a member since it launched in 2004, I hold a grudge to this day.

Maybe it's mostly nostalgia though. I mean, have you ever held a big box DOS release in your hands? Premium.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 17, 2021)

TomRannd said:


> unpopular opinion time
> 
> i love epic games.
> 
> ...


This is a crime against gamer-kind,you will now be crucified


----------



## Viri (Feb 17, 2021)

Sora Takihawa said:


> now i hate Shitty Epic more than before.......i mean Kingdom Hearts comes for PC and its FUCKING EPIC EXCLUSIVE?...FUCK U EPIC
> ....i dont know what to do i am a die hard KH Fan but its on Epic...aaaaaaa


Tim Sweeney already paid for your copy, so get it the other way . Just buy it when it hits Steam, if you wanna support Square. 

Also, it'll probably have Denuvo. I personally wouldn't buy a game with Denuvo, lol.


----------



## subcon959 (Feb 17, 2021)

Epic is giving away Rage 2 tomorrow (18th). I'm willing to bet a good amount of Epic haters are gonna quietly take the hand out.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 17, 2021)

Did Rage 2 ever get any good?

The first was all flash and some very nice tech clearly made by people that knew their stuff but no substance underneath it. Second was more of that and somehow even less substance. However I have not heard anything of it since launch and many things these days do seem to get all the nice DLC, updates and whatnot to make it worth looking at.


----------

